

The UK's first new design of an electricity pylon in 90 years has been erected - davidbarker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32225276

======
ArekDymalski
Ah, I hoped to see these projects built: [http://io9.com/these-beautiful-
giant-sculptures-support-powe...](http://io9.com/these-beautiful-giant-
sculptures-support-power-lines-wi-1630435303)

------
hristov
That should get Arnold Rimmer excited.

